# Neue Lüfter für NZXT Kraken X62



## ParadizeLP (29. August 2021)

Moin zusammen,
ich suche neue Lüfter (140mm) für meine NZXT Kraken x62. Ich habe heute meinen neuen 5900X verbaut (vorher i7 8700k), allerdings geht mir jetzt die Geräuschkulisse der Lüfter am Radiator aufm Keks. Mir war das ganze vorher schon zu laut, jetzt nervt es aber nur noch, da die Ryzen ja auch nochmal ein gutes Stück wärmer werden als Intel CPUs.

Dachte eigentlich ich schraub mir einfach die Silent Wings 3 (non PWM) drauf, allerdings sollen diese für Radiatoren, bedingt durch die offene Bauweise, nicht so gut geeignet sein. Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll, da ich mich jetzt mit Lüftern in Verbindung mit Radiatoren nicht so gut auskenne, hatte halt immer nur die Standarddinger.

Könnt ihr mir hier was empfehlen?


----------



## Micha0208 (29. August 2021)

Wie hast Du denn die NZXT Kraken x62 eingebaut (in Bezug auf den Radiator)?

Ich bin kein Experte für AIO-Wasserkühlungen, aber das wird die erste Frage von den Experten sein...

PS: Die Silent Wings 3 wären in der Tat eine schlechte Wahl zur Kühlung eines Radiators...
      P/L-mäßig sind da z.B. die Artic P14 auf Grund des höheren statischen Drucks deutlich besser geeignet.

      Die Frage ist aber eher, ob Deine AIO aufgrund der Einbauposition zu laut ist. Denn eigentlich sind die Lüfter von       NZXT nicht gerade die schlechtesten oder lautesten...


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2021)

Dreh mal die Lüfterkurve runter.


----------



## ParadizeLP (29. August 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die NZXT Kraken x62 eingebaut (in Bezug auf den Radiator)?
> 
> Ich bin kein Experte für AIO-Wasserkühlungen, aber das wird die erste Frage von den Experten sein...
> 
> ...



Eingebaut ist die Kraken vorne im Case. Für Top Mount wäre kein Platz.

Kumpel hat die NZXT RGB Dinger, die hört man gar nicht. Also sein PC ist im Vergleich wirklich extrem leiser, obwohl gleiches Case + Kraken. 




claster17 schrieb:


> Dreh mal die Lüfterkurve runter.



Hab ich schon, finde ich trotzdem noch sehr nervig. Anbei ein Bild dazu.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2021)

Bei Zen 3 sollte die Lüfterkurve erst über 70°C oder gar 80°C ansteigen, weil diese Temperaturen im Alltag öfter auftreten. Sonst ärgerst du dich die ganze Zeit über plötzlich aufheulende Lüfter.

Kannst du die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln?


----------



## ParadizeLP (29. August 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Bei Zen 3 sollte die Lüfterkurve erst über 70°C oder gar 80°C ansteigen, weil diese Temperaturen im Alltag öfter auftreten. Sonst ärgerst du dich die ganze Zeit über plötzlich aufheulende Lüfter.
> 
> Kannst du die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln?



Laut der Software ja. Nehme da gerne Tipps für eine vernünftige Einstellung entgegen, hatte mich damit vorher noch nie befasst.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2021)

Wassertemperatur ist ideal, weil diese wesentlich langsamer schwankt und letztendlich kühlen die Lüfter ja das Wasser und nicht die CPU.

Falls deine Signatur noch aktuell ist, stell die minimale Leistung der Lüfter so hoch, dass es dich gerade so nicht stört, damit deine Grafikkarte auch genug Luft bekommt. Ansonsten musst du für dich selbst einen Kompromiss aus CPU- und GPU-Temperatur sowie Lautstärke der beiden finden.
Du kannst als groben Anhaltspunkt mal schauen, welche Drehzahl du brauchst, um das Wasser bei z.B. Prime95 auf 40°C zu halten.

Wenn du dann immer noch nicht zufrieden bist, tausch das Gehäuse. Das S340 ist nämlich ein kleiner Brutkasten.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2021)

@ParadizeLP : Wenn Du mit den Tipps von @claster17 noch nicht auf das gewünschte Resultat aus Lautstärke und Temperatur von CPU und GPU(!) kommst:

*Würde ich eventuell auch eine Bastellösung vorschlagen:* Das Gehäuse ist vorne und an den Seiten komplett dicht, bis auf die Lusteinlässe oben und und unten in der Front... (zumindest sehe ich das so auf den Gehäusebildern).

Da würde ich einfach die vordere Front abmontieren und gleichmäßig per Lochmaske mit einem großen Bohrer sehr großzügig bearbeiten. 
Dabei kann man ja ein optisch ansprechendes Muster wählen, z.B. versetzte Löcher usw. was einem halt gefällt 

Vernünftig gemacht, entgratet usw. kann das Ergebnis optisch sehr schick sein und Dir den Neukauf eines Gehäuses ersparen...

Gruß Micha


----------



## ParadizeLP (4. September 2021)

Hab jetzt meine Gehäuselüfter durch Silent Wings 3 ersetzt. Jetzt ist er angenehm ruhig im Idle.


----------

